# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εξάπλωση χρώματος μάγουλων zebra finch

## Efthimis98

Το μικρό μου zebra finch πριν την πτερόρροια έμοιαζε με ένα κανονικό κοινό ζεμπράκι.
Παρόλα  αυτά, μετά από την πτερόρροια άρχισε να εμφανίζετε μία είδους  προέκτασης του χρώματος των μάγουλων πάνω από το μάτι και μερικών  στιγμάτων πάνω από αυτό, δηλ. στο μέτωπο και την κορυφή -αν και δεν  φαίνονται στην κάμερα καλά, είναι απαλά στίγματα χρώματος στο τελείωμα  κάποιων από των φτερών- .
Επιπλέον εμφανίζονται και στα φτερά πτήσης, πάντα στην άκρη!




> 


Σημαίνει κάτι αυτό; Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποια εξήγηση;

Δείτε και φωτό :

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ξερω πολλα απο παραδεισια αλλα μηπως τελικα ειναι αλλη μεταλλαξη? Που αρχικα φαινομενικα μοιαζουν με αρχεγονα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως και μου είπε η Πωλίνα σε άλλο forum μάλλον - ίσως να είναι split to Orange Breasted!  :Happy: 
Αυτό μπορείς να το δεις και εδώ!!!

*The Orange Breasted Zebra Finch - eFinch.com*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τα χρωματα της μεταλλαξης που λες, δεν θα επρεπε φαινονταν απο τη μερα που γεννηθηκε το πουλι? γιατι πριν απο αυτο εμοιαζε με αρχεγονο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ίσως να μην το είχα προσέξει.... και να εμφανίστηκαν πιο έντονα μετά την δεύτερη πτερόρροια!!!  :Happy: 
Δες εδώ κάποια χαρακτηριστικά...




> Male: Some males will show some orange at the edges of  the breast bar or even some orange laced in the breast bar. There may  also be some orange in the white areas of the tail bars next to the  black bars. The tear mark may also be thinner than usual.


Εμένα εμφανίζει την επέκταση των μάγουλων.

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη, πολύ όμορφο το μικρό σου..Νομίζω κ εγω πως πρέπει να είναι φορέας Orange Breasted, αν και στη φωτο δε φαίνεται καθαρά..Κ το θηλυκό μου είναι split OB.. χαχα ::  Όπως και να 'χει.. είναι πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όντως είναι μοναδικός, ειδικά αν τον έχεις από μικρό!!! 
Πάντως αν γινόταν τίποτα με τα μικρά μας θα βγάζαμε πιθανόν μικρά OB!

Αρσενικό split to OB + Θηλυκό split to OB = 

50% Αρχέγονα/OB
25% OB 
25% Αρχέγονα

( όπου / εννοεί split στην μετάλλαξη που ακολουθεί )

Αλλά είναι φοβιτσιάρης...  :winky: 
Τα πάει πολύ καλά με το παπαγαλάκι μου, δηλ. μία φορά που τον είχα βγάλει και αυτόν, ταΐζονταν!!! Άσχετα αν είναι και τα δύο αρσενικά...  ::

----------


## despoiki

Πόσο χρονών είναι τώρα..?Δεν ξέρεις πώς ήταν οι γονείς του? Ίσως αυτό σε βοηθήσει :Party0035: Η δικιά μου είναι ΒΒ split OB, αλλά ο αρσενικός μου δεν έχει τέτοιες μεταλλάξεις.. Αχ ο φοβιτσιάρης :: ..Δε σκέφτεσαι να του πάρεις καμία παρεούλα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... είναι γύρω στα 1,5 χρόνια...
Οι γονείς του είναι και οι δύο αρχέγονοι, αλλά δεν ξέρω για άλλους προγόνους!!
Τα γονίδια μεταφέρονται... πιθανόν να τα κληρονόμησε από κάποιον παππού!!!  :: 

Δεν είναι στο άμεσο μέλλον η παρέα... αλλά κάτι θα γίνει!!!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη πώς είναι ο Μόρτης?Μήπως τα σημάδια εξαπλώθηκαν ή/ εξαφανίστηκαν?

----------


## Windsa

> Όπως και μου είπε η Πωλίνα σε άλλο forum μάλλον - ίσως να είναι split to Orange Breasted! 
> Αυτό μπορείς να το δεις και εδώ!!!
> 
> *The Orange Breasted Zebra Finch - eFinch.com*


Αλλο ειπα Ευθυμη...... πιθανότα το Zεβρακι σου είναι split tο Black Breasted.

----------


## Efthimis98

Δίκιο έχεις... είχα μπερδευτεί!  :winky:

----------

